# Solved: Unable to link to web page message



## bobsedge (May 16, 2005)

Hi.

I'm still using 98SE with Explore 6 and love it. But, I recently went to a DSL and must have messed something up changing security settings, or made some other mess up. 

On most all web pages I now get an "Action Cancelled - Internet Explorer was unable to link to the web page you requested..." I do have the web page displayed, but this message is also sometimes there. I also have something left out on some email messages, indicated by a small red "X" in a small box. 

I suspect all I may be missing are some ads, but I'm not really sure. Do I need to install something like activex? All guidance appreciated.

Out of date Bob


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Let's start with a thorough cleanup.

CCleaner can do that with a single click:

www.ccleaner.com

I recommend the slim version, English only, no toolbar, that you can get here:

http://www.ccleaner.com/download/builds.aspx

Download, install and launch.

By default it will open the Cleaner section.

Tick all items under the Windows and Applications tabs and hit the "Run Cleaner" button.

When it finishes, reboot *IMMEDIATELY*.

Test.

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## bobsedge (May 16, 2005)

Hi Zee,

Thanks for the input.

I ran the cleaner program you cited. A little scary about the file deletion warning, but I closed my eyes and went for it. Not much of anything deleted, other than some temporary files. 

Is there a step 2?

Thanks,

Out of date Bob


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Try resetting your winsock stack (you're running Win9x, correct?).

Use this tool:

http://downloads.subratam.org/WinsockFix.zip

Download, unzip and launch.

Click the FIX button and reboot when finished.

Test.

Zee


----------



## bobsedge (May 16, 2005)

Hi!

I just went through Step 2 as you recommended. 

Was that process intended to fix the problem? I think it did, at least for the several pages and emails I just checked.

I'm now getting messages (advertisements for the most part) where I did not before.

Thanks much, assuming that did it!

I'll check it out for another day or two, and will get back to you.

Thanks again,

Out of date Bob


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

bobsedge said:


> ...Was that process intended to fix the problem? ...
> Thanks again,
> 
> Out of date Bob


Bob

We were trying to fix the problem, weren't we?

And as you say it seems step 2 (resetting the winsock stack) did the trick.

Glad it worked.

Cheer,

Zee


----------

